# NH489 roller tension



## glinka (May 22, 2011)

I bought a used NH 489 haybine. Having a hard time figuring if the roller tension is enough. The book says it's shipped with 8 turns of pressure. How do you know where it is now? The rollers are apart, not touching, and don't seem to be crushing like I think they should. I am new to using a haybine.


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

If I remember correctly the adjusting handles actually set the distance between the rollers, they don't directly set the pressure? I could be wrong, working from memory. Best thing is to get an operators manual, they're available right from New Holland, probably less then $20...

What is the clearance between the rollers now?


----------

